# [ROM][Aosp] Smasher X 6.0 [Hover control][Pie][Multiview][Spen][ALL Note 3's]



## cjen1987 (Jan 4, 2013)

Main site: http://smasherx.weebly.com/

Download: http://d-h.st/users/Cjen1987

Info: http://smasherx.weebly.com/#/20140309/smasher-x-infodownload-3746877/

Screen Shots: http://smasherx.weebly.com/screen-shots.html

Just thought I would share.


----------

